# ist mein netzteil kaputt?



## megaphon (26. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

mein netzteillüfter dreht sich nicht mehr. es handelt sich im ein  corsair AX850 WATT. ist das netzteil futsch? alles andere funktioniert  eigentlich strom kommt, alles geht an aber der lüfter vom netzteil dreht  sich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Könnte es sein, das der Lüfter erst später anspringt, wenn Kühlung benötigt wird?


----------



## megaphon (26. Januar 2011)

@<<Painkiller>>

eemm das wäre mir ganz neu. so ein netzteil hat dochn lüfter dazu um es kühl zuhalten oder? hatte vorher noch nie ein netzteil von corsair, deshalb bin ich etwas vewirrt.


----------



## megaphon (26. Januar 2011)

ok hab das antwort gefunden. 

Test: Corsair AX850 (Seite 3) - 17.01.2011 - ComputerBase

*Da es sich beim AX850 um ein semi-passives Gerät handelt, steht der Lüfter bis zu einer Auslastung von 20 Prozent still.*


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Januar 2011)

korrekt  der Lüfter fängt erst ab 20% an  bzw. wenn die Raumtemperatur zu hoch ist auch eher, aber ich denke kaum einer hat im Amazonas Regenwald Strom für sowas


----------



## Philipus II (3. Februar 2011)

Hm, in einem typischen Zimmer einer Frau kann man kein passives Netzteil betreiben.
29 Grad Zimmertemperatur sind dank Heizungsstufe 5 von 5 zumindest bei meiner Schwester üblich

@TS: Das AX 850 ist semipassiv. Der Lüfter läuft bei höherer Last an.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Februar 2011)

korrekt


----------



## Hirokazu (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo, hab genau das gleiche Problem. Mein Lüfter vom NT dreht sich auch nicht ...
Hab das Sharkoon Rushpower 500 M.
Kann es sein, dass es auch eine bestimmte Auslastung/Temperatur braucht bis sich der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen? 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Februar 2011)

Am besten mal bei Sharkoon anfragen, ich kenne deren Produktpalette nicht genau als das ich darauf eine Antwort geben könnte


----------

